# Tracker 1542 - modded deck weight...



## eholmes (Apr 27, 2019)

My awesome welding nephew just put together a frame and added an aluminum front deck (removable) and also put in some solid aluminum for my bow mount terrova. Not using a gas motor. Just 2 batteries in parallel in the back (about 60 lbs).

The deck and front addition with the motor added a little over 120 lbs in the front. I won't be able to take it out in the water for another month but will be using it for a smaller protected calm lake for the most part.

Is that too much weight in the front? I also have a 1/2 " plywood piece between the middle and back benches. Another 30 lbs roughly.

Any thoughts or experience would be appreciated. I plan on fishing off the deck (I am about 200 lbs) and maybe someone else in the back around 220.

Thanks!


----------



## eholmes (May 2, 2019)

So what I am asking is if anyone knows if 150lbs front loaded on the tracker topper 1542 jon is too much weight? It’s on a front deck and bow mount addition. 

I have to take it 6 hours away to put it in the water in a month and want to lighten it prior if needed. 
Thanks.


----------



## onthewater102 (May 2, 2019)

I added a front deck to the bow of a 1436, with a terrova trolling motor and me standing on it at 240lbs and it's fine. You've got some weight between the batteries counterbalancing you in the back, two probably weigh about the same as my outboard, so given that you're already using a bigger hull I'm going to say you're probably fine.


----------



## eholmes (May 2, 2019)

Thanks for the reply. My nephew went really solid on the aluminum so I wasn't sure about 150lbs. Hopefully it works out or he can redo it with 1inch instead of 2 inch aluminum tubes etc..

The top aluminum decking piece is about 40 lbs or so...Super solid but heavy.

Thanks again!


----------



## eholmes (May 30, 2019)

Update: Took the boat on the lake this past weekend. The weight of the deck and bow motor was fine. The 1542 was solid and stable. 

No issues at all with 100+ lbs + me in the front deck. I was getting in and out onto a dock and it barely moved.

Another good part about it is that the carpeted pieces are removable, so they are staying nice inside until I need them, hopefully soon... :lol:


----------

